# TBI With L hemiparesis



## Senthil (Apr 12, 2018)

Please advice to me, how to code traumatic brain injury with left hemiparesis?


----------



## crsilva (Sep 9, 2019)

If your provider specifies the hemiparesis being due to the recent TBI then you should bill the left hemiparesis code first G81.04, then code S06 code with the S in the 7th character position


----------

